# Is This a Club?



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 14, 2014)

I stopped off at Woodcraft today to pick up a few things, wow I sound like my wife, and when I was checking out I was asked if I was a member of a wood turning club. I said yes and told him the IAP. He asked what the IAP stood for so I told him. He asked if I had a card and I said no that it was a free to join membership. He then shook his head and rang up my bill. I asked if other clubs gave out cards and he said yes. When I first satrted turning I was a member of a Texas turning club that had dues and I don't remember getting a card. There is another store locally, Wood World, that lets the IAP members hold meeting in their store with no charge and gives discounts to members. I'm not mad or upset just surprised that Woodcraft would ask but not honer the discount.


----------



## jeff (Oct 14, 2014)

We've discussed membership cards before but nothing ever took off. I've thought that perhaps we could provide something for members to print, but there's no substitute for an "issued" official card. Previous ideas have usually involved laminated cards and getting someone to volunteer to produce them was not doable.

We'd need a design for a card (hey, another contest!) someone to coordinate requests and print and send them, and a laminating machine and related supplies.  The IAP could fund the equipment and supplies and postage. 

We do have unique member numbers to add that official governmenty feel :biggrin:

I'd suggest that this could be an "on request" benefit, or automatic after X posts.  I'd hate to go to the expense and trouble for someone who registers and doesn't hang around for a while.

Thoughts?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 14, 2014)

Probably not much use to those of us with a 3 hr drive to a store that might??? have heard of the IAP .


----------



## jallan (Oct 14, 2014)

Jeff, I think club cards are a great idea and should be issued to members who are active and been with IAP for a year or longer. What do you think? I might even be interested in designing the card.
Jallan
www.jerryscreations.net


----------



## wyone (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I think it would be a cool idea..  but sounds like a lot of work for someone to undertake.  But I will support it as much as I can.


----------



## Sataro (Oct 14, 2014)

Kenny, 
If I'm reading your post correctly you stopped off at the Woodcraft store in Richardson area. All three stores in Dallas/Richardson area-WoodWorld, Woodcraft, & Rockler's give a 10% discount if you are a member of a wood turning club. But they do ask to see your Woodturning membership card.
The meetings that meet on Thursday nights in Woodworld are a local Dallas Woodturning club. 




Kenny Durrant said:


> I stopped off at Woodcraft today to pick up a few things, wow I sound like my wife, and when I was checking out I was asked if I was a member of a wood turning club. I said yes and told him the IAP. He asked what the IAP stood for so I told him. He asked if I had a card and I said no that it was a free to join membership. He then shook his head and rang up my bill. I asked if other clubs gave out cards and he said yes. When I first satrted turning I was a member of a Texas turning club that had dues and I don't remember getting a card. There is another store locally, Wood World, that lets the IAP members hold meeting in their store with no charge and gives discounts to members. I'm not mad or upset just surprised that Woodcraft would ask but not honer the discount.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 14, 2014)

I know the michigan chapter was working on getting membership cards made.  we even registered at rockler and get a discount there.


----------



## Scott (Oct 14, 2014)

Jeff,

I think a card would be cool!  Especially if the cost could be kept to a minimum.  I think they could be produced and sent on request, and I think using the unique member number would be cool!  (I wonder what my number is?).  Since there is a cost involved, I would think that if you suggested a minimal (optional) donation, that most would be willing to pitch in.  I know I would!

Scott.


----------



## Gofer (Oct 14, 2014)

1080Wayne said:


> Probably not much use to those of us with a 3 hr drive to a store that might??? have heard of the IAP .



Ther a couple guys at the Lee Valley in edmonton that know about IAP and have used he library but I dont know if they are members.

As far as getting a card why not make the member who would like one donate $5 to he cause in exchange for one?

Bruce


----------



## larryc (Oct 14, 2014)

How about a link on the forum where a member could print out his/her card?


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 14, 2014)

I've never been asked to show a card at Wood World maybe because I'm in there quite a bit. Most of the guys there know me and know I make most of the IAP meetings. Like I said I have no problems with Woodcraft I thought it was strange to ask then doubt my response. I'm also surprised at the response here about the cards. I think it would be good to have cards in this case but I wouldn't want to put anyone on the spot to do it or create an added expense that's not needed. I _know there are a lot of people that work hard to keep the IAP going and I wouldn't want to add something else to that. _I guess now would also be a good time to say THANKS TO ALL that are involved from the top to the bottom in keeping this going. I want to make sure everyone knows I'm talking about the staff and the members. Even those who post questions and pics of problems have helped me to figure out how I may start a project or keep from having new problems myself.


----------



## robertkulp (Oct 14, 2014)

How about a laser engraved Sierra blank? Actually, I've designed and print out employee ID cards where I work and they're easy to do. These are standard plastic "credit card" type IDs. I wouldn't be able to use work's equipment, but would be glad to help with any recommendations or design suggestions. Total cost for each of these is about sixty cents per card.


----------



## wyone (Oct 14, 2014)

so..  if someone can come up with the means to make the cards. and they cost 60 cents each...  we all contribute $5 for them, and the remainder goes to support the IAP.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone with an IAP card can get into the MAPG for FREE!!!


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 15, 2014)

Scott said:


> I think using the unique member number would be cool!  (I wonder what my number is?).


Hover your cursor over your name to the left of any of your replies or at the top right of the screen and you will see a link pop up at the bottom of your screen.  At the end of the link is your unique number.  Mine is 4715.  Yours is 2.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 15, 2014)

There are options to get Membership cards made in bulk online rather than dealing with laminated cards. 1000 cards for sub $400 or so.  Why not make it part of this years birthday bash fundraiser.  I will volunteer to run it if need be.

Quick searching found these club cards.  From the looks of it we can have them individually numbered and name stamped.

I am sure there needs to be more research into this, but at least we have a starting point.

Michael


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 15, 2014)

A card would be nice, but it has been my experience (albeit limited) that since each Woodcraft store is independently owned, discount policies will vary.  Some may honor a card while others a different method.  

In Charlotte, the store management is happy to hand out 10% discount cards to established clubs.  In Charlotte there are three woodturning clubs, a woodworkers club, a wood carvers club and a penturners club and all get  discount cards to distribute at the meetings.  They are good for about a month. 

If a customer is recognized by one of the (senior) staff then a discount might be applied without a card.

Klingspor's, on the other hand, inputs the local club member names into their computer system and automagically applies a 10% discount either in-store or online.  (The local Woodcraft will not enter names into their system -- they prefer the discount cards, most likely because they know most will not be used.)

So, a membership card may or may not work, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd be a proud card carrying member if it got that far. Be neat for vendors, too. "Input your IAP card number for your dicount" or something like that.


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 15, 2014)

As a former printer, a basic business card would work for a membership card.  Cost would be a few cents each.  Places like Vistaprint makes them very cheap.  Biggest expense would be mailing them out.  I think a downloadable card would be the way to go.  Print it out on card stock and you're all set.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 15, 2014)

BRobbins629 said:


> Anyone with an IAP card can get into the MAPG for FREE!!!



*An IAP card will also get you into the Midwest Penturners Gathering (MPG) for FREE!!!!*


But, wait.........

..there's still more!!!


You will also get a fabulous *MPG *door prize for FREE!!!!





(Well..... until we run out :biggrin: )


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 17, 2014)

If IAP wants to pay for materials I could Laminate the cards....I can donate my time for that...


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2014)

I was pointed to an option the other day I'm looking into.  It's a matter of finding the time to figure out all the options and what everyone would be happy with. It's on my to-do list.


----------



## mark james (Nov 17, 2014)

Already mentioned.


----------



## designer (Nov 17, 2014)

I kinda like the option of a downloadable business card.  Avery sells blank business cards cheap that can be printed at home to save on the costs.  Download the IAP card and add your name and ID. number.

Now the questions come, how much customization would and or could be allowed?  The logo is already allowed for use with guidelines, so is this needed?  Do you want to add a photo of the member?  Who wants to write up the guidelines?  Will there be bar coding on the card as well?

Back to the issued cards that can be controlled better with no issues of errant additions that are not authorized?

A fun project for you to figure out Jeff.  Lots of things for you to investigate before making a decision.

Yes, I will make a donation for the card if that is what is decided.


----------



## steamshovel (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't need a membership card. It will create a lot of time and work for someone plus the mailing costs.

Preston


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 17, 2014)

If someone could figure out how to get a membership card into the smartphone apps (such as Passbook for the iPhone or Key Ring for multiple systems) that would be helpful.  No addition weight to the wallet, no cards to lose or misplace.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 17, 2014)

Seems like an OK idea to me.  Vendors might find a good way to use the member number.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 17, 2014)

sounds like a good deal to me.  

Let me know when they are available


----------



## GBrackett (Nov 18, 2014)

A membership card would be a good thing. It would build affinity and provide a form of PR. Before I retired a City project require a membership card. We created a form field pdf card that allowed the member to add their name and address which was download enabled that each individual could print out or save to their smart phone. Worked out pretty good for us. In this case it could be requested and emailed to the member once they met the guidelines for one. Leaving the method of displaying it and the cost of printing up to the member.


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 18, 2014)

BRobbins629 said:


> Anyone with an IAP card can get into the MAPG for FREE!!!



LOL, Bruce that cover gas?


----------



## snyiper (Nov 18, 2014)

I think some form of Id would do several things one of which unite people as to belonging to something Huge!!! Imagine the people you would meet at shows by flashing your card or even wearing it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2018)

sbell111 said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I think using the unique member number would be cool!  (I wonder what my number is?).
> ...




I never knew this


----------



## CREID (Jul 22, 2018)

I knew that.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2018)

CREID said:


> I knew that.:biggrin:



I knew you knew that and I bet you knew that I knew you knew that:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SJScher (Jul 23, 2018)

I think a membership card is a good idea.  Would be very willing to pay a nominal fee for it's issuing.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 23, 2018)

JT, you have a GREAT number: 999
Easy to remember!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 23, 2018)

leehljp said:


> JT, you have a GREAT number: 999
> Easy to remember!


Just don't turn it upside down. May explain many things here.


----------



## CREID (Jul 24, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> leehljp said:
> 
> 
> > JT, you have a GREAT number: 999
> ...


I wasn't gonna mention that. :devil:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 24, 2018)

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > leehljp said:
> ...




Yes you were #5541


----------



## CREID (Jul 24, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...


Hey, that's my secret number.


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 24, 2018)

What's with the "log in" system that seems to be shutting down every other day or so?  It's going to get tired logging in every other day or so because of a system error!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 24, 2018)

nativewooder said:


> What's with the "log in" system that seems to be shutting down every other day or so?  It's going to get tired logging in every other day or so because of a system error!



http://www.penturners.org/forum/f62/logging-whats-changed-105627/#post1483827


----------



## jeff (Jul 24, 2018)

nativewooder said:


> What's with the "log in" system that seems to be shutting down every other day or so?  It's going to get tired logging in every other day or so because of a system error!



What have you tried so far? 

Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## leehljp (Jul 24, 2018)

nativewooder said:


> What's with the "log in" system that seems to be shutting down every other day or so?  It's going to get tired logging in every other day or so because of a system error!



This sounds familiar to me, but not with this forum. Usually if it is one person, or two or three, it is either that person's individual computer or a OS system update for a particular OS on a specific model of computer/tablet/phone.

With only one person, it probably is a cache problem within your browser. If this is happening only with this site, more than likely within your browser there is a preference file for this site or a cache for this site and there is a corruption problem, not a major one but just enough. Through the years, I have had a preference file or cache file allow me to operate something but it was buggy. Others things or sites worked fine, but the one did not. 

My browser has some files hidden (and I know where to look for them, and it usually is not the "history" - more on this later) that shows each web site by name that I go to. If one gives me trouble, I look it up in the browser cache or preference and delete it. I have to log in again new and it usually takes after that. As far as "history" goes, one iteration of the OS several years ago, my computer kept "history" files for a long time. It was within the "history" file that was causing the problem - or at least removing it solved the problem. But this situation should not be on most up-to-date OSes, as most histories erase after a period of time. Still, it might be possible that the "history" file containing the record to this link could be causing it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm looking into making these membership cards a possibility. 

Stay tuned for more on this. Likely in another thread.


----------



## scotirish (Jul 25, 2018)

Not to be a "nudge", but how is it going to be paid for?  My suggestion is make a business size card with all info on it except the members name.  Make it downloadable, then each member can add his/her name and print it up themselves.  Add a donation spot so, if desired, member can help with the cost of doing it this way. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 25, 2018)

If I delete my history, cookies, etc., I have to log in to each website after this is done. As for a club, that is what my wife threatens me with if I say I'm going to buy something for the shop.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 25, 2018)

scotirish said:


> Not to be a "nudge", but how is it going to be paid for?  My suggestion is make a business size card with all info on it except the members name.  Make it downloadable, then each member can add his/her name and print it up themselves.  Add a donation spot so, if desired, member can help with the cost of doing it this way. :biggrin::biggrin:



Thanks for the suggestion. Lots to be considered in this.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 25, 2018)

Dalecamino said:


> scotirish said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a "nudge", but how is it going to be paid for?  My suggestion is make a business size card with all info on it except the members name.  Make it downloadable, then each member can add his/her name and print it up themselves.  Add a donation spot so, if desired, member can help with the cost of doing it this way. :biggrin::biggrin:
> ...




I'll help you get this going. I'll call you tonight while i'm at dialysis


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 25, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > scotirish said:
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jul 25, 2018)

One of the woodworking clubs I was a member of would generate a personalized membership card you could access online when you signed in to thier website. It was complete with name, number, type of membership and expiration date. Im sure they had some kind of script that generated it. You were responsible for printing it out yourself, which was fine, and if you lose it you could reprint at any time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 25, 2018)

Gary Beasley said:


> One of the woodworking clubs I was a member of would generate a personalized membership card you could access online when you signed in to thier website. It was complete with name, number, type of membership and expiration date. Im sure they had some kind of script that generated it. You were responsible for printing it out yourself, which was fine, and if you lose it you could reprint at any time.



Thanks Gary. That sounds like a good idea. We're going to try to do this without creating any work for Jeff. But will mull it over. :wink:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jul 25, 2018)

Dalecamino said:


> Gary Beasley said:
> 
> 
> > One of the woodworking clubs I was a member of would generate a personalized membership card you could access online when you signed in to thier website. It was complete with name, number, type of membership and expiration date. Im sure they had some kind of script that generated it. You were responsible for printing it out yourself, which was fine, and if you lose it you could reprint at any time.
> ...



I believe it was Woodworkers Guild of Georgia. The card was useful for discounts when presented at participating Woodcraft and Rockler stores. I dont know if this perk could be arranged easily for us, maybe at the stores the local chapters meet at?


----------

